# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Обмен БИТ ЖКХ и ВДГБ Учет в управляющих компаниях, как настроить

## Редмонд

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, кто знает, решение. 

У нас стоит 1С Бухгалтерия 8.2 с модулем БИТ ЖКХ, хотим перенести в ВДГБ Учет в управляющих компаниях 8.3.  Знаю, что есть стандартные обмены, зашитые в программе. Как их найти, или самому никак не перенести, нужно все вручную?

----------


## GualsPlesse

Я извиняюсь, но, по-моему, Вы ошибаетесь. Предлагаю это обсудить. Пишите мне в PM, поговорим.

----------

